# New Hedgie Slave with some Pics



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just wanted to share some pictures for my new hedgie.  i just got back from the breeder like 2 hours ago.

on the way home 

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3329.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3328.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3331.jpg

His New Home!!
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3335.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3334.jpg

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3327.jpg
(the igloo cover from nancy; I LOVE IT!!!!)

the sticker i got made at the mall for him!!!
http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm10 ... MG3322.jpg


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is so cute! I'm sure he'll love his cage, it looks great too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute and his cage looks great. His igloo cover looks great in his cage. What a spoiled little guy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww so cute! i cant wait to get another little baby of my own!...


----------

